# Looking for a female rat friend in the New York City area



## Ashalilly (Mar 27, 2008)

I rescued a female rat from a pet store and now that she is doing well I feel that she is lonely. I live in an apartment in New York City but if I can have 1 rat I can have 2. 

If anyone knows a breeder in the Manhattan/Bronx/Long Island area or if anyone around here is planning a litter in the next month I would love to know.

Private message me or email me!


----------

